# a little stirring on this engine blog Wanklin



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

Now the site has been dominated by MAN engines since the 20th. April,! How about a fresh thought. While at sea in the 70's the new engine design for automobiles was the german? 'Wanklin' Engine, any one remember them, and did any make the marine environment? either in pleasure craft/yachts, or as auxiliaries for a normal merchant marine vessel?
Any Takers, amongst you possible w--nkers?(Jester)


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't know about the marine environment, but Norton Motorcycles certainly flirted with the wankel engine a few decades back, and I believe had some success racing one.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

David,

Wankel rotary engines are certainly available for leisure craft. 
There is video of a ski boat *here*.
................ and an example of a dealer's website *here*. (Thumb)


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

didn't Mazda take up the rotary engine in the seventies?


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, there were certainly rotary engines Mazdas.
I preferred to stick with 'old fashioned' up and down in my cars.(Hippy)


----------



## hamishb (Oct 23, 2008)

I seem to remember that there were some Wankel type engines adapted for the Army to be used in Tanks


----------



## Tony Morris (Oct 7, 2006)

BMW sold a motorcycle with a Wankel engine in the 70's

Tony


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

The Wankel engine was developed ahead of it's time. The materials and machining techniques were not up to the requirements. Basically, the engine is composed of a springloaded blade and rotor rotating theoughout a shaped chamber (the simplest, a figure of eight) that aloows the blades to move in and out diametrically causing suction and compression. My father picked up a copy of Doktor Wankel's treatise many, many years ago. The book details the different setups with differently shaped chambers and rotor arrangements.

The two basica problems were leakage over the blade edge and/or jamming of the blade.

The power to weight ratio was extremely good. There was also a Suzuki "500" that incorporated a Wankel engine.


Rgds.
Dave


----------



## uisdean mor (Sep 4, 2008)

*Not Just a few decades back*



BobClay said:


> I don't know about the marine environment, but Norton Motorcycles certainly flirted with the wankel engine a few decades back, and I believe had some success racing one.


See this web link. They were at the TT last year. http://www.nationalmotorcyclemuseum...parade-sponsored-by-isle-of-man-steam-packet/
Norto have maintained the faith with the engine because of the ptW benefits. we do still have some engineers left in the country. 
slainte (Thumb)


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

#9 (Thumb)


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER (Dec 24, 2008)

Back somewhere in the early 80's some "engineers" in California managed to wring about 500 h.p. out of a standard Wankel in a Mazda RX7. (Mazda first had the engine in a family car the RX3.)They had to introduce special cross bracing under the hood (bonnet) as the torque would bend the car to excess without it. The one draw back of the engine was the it needed oil injection to lubricate the rotors (2) and word got qaround that it used oil. Mazda continued with the engine with an improved Wankel in the RX 8. With the shorter block size the entire engine weight was well behind the front axle, giving the same dynamics as a mid engine sports car ---- fantastic handling -- unless the road was wet, or icy. There was also a rotary outboard boat engine produced around that time -- cannot recall the brand.


----------



## JohnBP (Mar 27, 2008)

These engines have been improved over the years and Mazda I believe still offers them. One remaining issue is that they burn a lot of oil compared to other automobile engines. Never seen or heard of a marine application other than pleasure craft.


----------



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

If I remember correctly Norton bikes were very fast on the 'strait' but into tight bends they suffered because of the gyroscopic effect of the rotary mechanics.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

P.Arnold said:


> If I remember correctly Norton bikes were very fast on the 'strait' but into tight bends they suffered because of the gyroscopic effect of the rotary mechanics.


They were also a bit heavy on Disc Pads, pity that Ceramics were not in use for braking in those days.


----------



## dannic (Mar 10, 2013)

Have had Mazda RX8 from new since 2005, great performance, no problems and very small oil consumption. 4 door 4 seater that will do 160 mph (in Germany) altho petrol consumption a bit high at those speeds! Problem seemed to be early models were rushed out in USA and had engine failures so second hand price now nil..will stick with mine as can fit golf clubs in boot!
Dannic


----------



## reefrat (Nov 4, 2007)

Bought Madam an RX 7 as a retirement pressie,, wonderful car, heaps of room in the back with the seats laid down,, an absolute flyer know to the rev heads as the Porsche killer, equal performance at half the price.. it really could do 160 MPH, as the wife showed me a couple of times,fantastic road holding and aerodynamics.. Never used any oil but fairly heavy on the juice. retired it at 234,000 Klms, Replaced it with an RX 8, same startling seamless acceleration and road holding but much less room in the back. Modern acoustics and sound proofing nearly killed me,,imperceptable increase in speed to 240 kph and tried to go round a gentle bend without paying proper attention,, recovered the car of course but a warning to an ageing t*sser that he might be a bit over spec'ed in the thing. Replaced it with a CX 7 Mazda AWD wagon and now trundle around at grannie speed.
P.S. Mazda no longer make the RX


----------

